# Need Help With Market



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, this may be an odd request, but I'm nowhere near capable of completing this task myself so I need some help. The last 2 updates to the Android Market now include a "screen density check". In short, if you lower your density to anything other than stock, which is 240, some (read: almost all) apps won't install. I have tried numerous tricks and hacks and none of them work. I have been dealing with this issue for almost 2 months now and yesterday I reached my breaking point. I saw on Droid-Life that there was an update to one of my favorite apps, Widgetlocker. I went into "my apps" and went to update and I was greeted by the "your device is not compatible with this app" even though I already had it installed and running...makes sense, right? In order to get the update I had to reset my density to 240, reboot, download the updated app, reset my density back to my desired level (205) and reboot again.

Needless to say this has become a real PITA. I emailed Google and they sent me back a standard form email saying "to contact the developers of the app." I have lowered my density on 3 different HTC phones (Eris, Inc and now TB) and never had this issue until the update to the market prior to the ICS version. I'm really desperate and am hoping someone with more knowledge than me can mod the Market and remove the density check or create a script that can be run in Terminal Emulator that will disable the check when needed.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me. I appreciate the time and effort


----------



## amosavitas (Jun 7, 2011)

hey WD this might not be the best fix but I use the market fix in Chainfire3d before I change my density and it works for me.

... also Eschelon of the Synergy team knows how to fix the market he put it in the previous couple of nightlies not sure if he's done the most current yet.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

amosavitas said:


> hey WD this might not be the best fix but I use the market fix in Chainfire3d before I change my density and it works for me.
> 
> ... also Eschelon of the Synergy team knows how to fix the market he put it in the previous couple of nightlies not sure if he's done the most current yet.


I've tried the chainfire3d fix and it didn't work.

Are you running Synergy? If you are could you pull the market you know is working?


----------



## amosavitas (Jun 7, 2011)

WormDoes said:


> I've tried the chainfire3d fix and it didn't work.
> 
> Are you running Synergy? If you are could you pull the market you know is working?


I'll find it for ya' it was a couple builds back.


----------



## amosavitas (Jun 7, 2011)

sent you a pm


----------

